

Depressed? Technology Will Make You Happier, Researchers Find - jazzdev
http://hothardware.com/News/Depressed-Technology-will-make-you-happier-researchers-find/

======
RBr
The underlying thread in this article and the report itself is:

"Women got the biggest happiness boost from access to technology, particularly
those in developing nations, although British women loved the Internet, too."

This isn't all that surprising. We know that a fundamental difference between
men and women is the way that they communicate and that they value
communication in different ways.

It makes perfect sense that a woman, or a man who values communication in
similar ways would be happier with more ways to express themselves and
communicate.

Social networking is moving the barrier of communication away personal
interaction and onto the Internet. In a time where a singles bar could be
replaced with an exchange on Facebook, our values and what makes us happy will
significantly evolve.

